# Aggressive platy



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

I currently have 5 assorted platys. As time goes on I have an orange with a dark spot near the fin and it look like its tail is getting biten. I know exactly which fish would be doing this. i have another platy that is silver and orange that seems to really like a silver and black one and chases all of the fish the come near them. 


is this something i should be worried about, should i remove the fish or is it just their normal behavior behavior.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

What are the sexes of these fish? If the orange with dark spot is male and the silver and orange is male and the silver and black is female, that would explain the aggression. What size tank are they in? If the orange with dark spot continues to show signs of being nipped then you might want to move him. Provide plant cover and hiding spots for him so he can get away if he needs to.


----------



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

my female swordtail was chasing my other female, a few weeks later she had manage to destroy alot of the other swordtails fins, so I gave my aggressive female back to the pet store.


----------



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

How can you sex platys? I know the females are larger but in the past week I have cut down on my feeding and maybe it is just me but all of the fish look smaller with the exception of a large gold platy.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Sexing all livebearers is easy, see the sticky at the top of the subforum.


----------

